# Is there anything out there that sounds like Oda Relicta?



## NilsOlav (Dec 19, 2014)

This is a rather obscure group, so I would be surprised if anyone here has heard of them. Anyways, I am looking for any composer/artist/group who has the same sound as Oda Relicta...what type of classical music would you even call this? They're obviously neoclassical, but they sound very different than anything I've heard. Here are some examples of my favorite songs by Oda Relicta:


















I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------

